# Backpack-Fi



## VicAjax

i'm looking for a kickin' urban backpack that is well-made, has lots of pockets/organizing gizmos, looks cool (and a laptop pocket/sleeve is a plus, but i can improvise).

 it needs to be sturdy enough for travel, and light enough for weekends in the city. preferably no more than $100. oh, and its got to have some style.

 show me your packs!

 never thought i'd start a -fi thread.


----------



## krmathis

Highly recommend Haglöfs backpacks.
 I have one myself (Tight Pro Large), which go with me everywhere. Top notch product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAGLÖFS | Language Products Backpacks


 I have this one:


----------



## Ruel

I purchased a Jansport almost two years ago now, and haven't had an issue with it. I have had two friends buy the bag after using mine for a while. I use it to carry my 13" MacBook, and it does a very good job of protecting from jolts and drops. With the laptop in the bag, and expanded to its full size I can still fit a couple binders, notebooks and a textbook. Of course I could just carry several textbooks etc. etc. 

 So i would recommend the Jansport Air Penny: 






I found it online, quickly for $100. I am sure some searching could get the price down easily.


----------



## andrewsvt

I don't know how much they cost in the US, but they are worth each penny you pay.


| Deuter USA |


 You're gonna find any kind of backpack you may look for.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I've been a longtime REI customer and member.

 My Scout troop took a backpacking trip every month through the local mountains and Sierras. Every year we took a 7-10 day trek through the high Sierras. Everyone used REI gear and it truly takes a beating and holds up. So I've always stuck with them. I recently replaced my 11 year old REI rain jacket, but only because I shrank a few sizes recently (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it was too big. It survived eight years of almost daily wear in Oregon's rainstorms and I'm keeping it in the closet to lend out.


----------



## john_jcb

Maxpedition also sells some quality gear. I have not used their packs but I have a range bag that I have used daily for over 5 years with no sign of wear. another + is that with small straps they sell you can add on other gear to a pack or bag to increase its versatiility.


----------



## Samgotit

The wide world of backpacks. I'm never without one. Its my man purse. I HATE carrying crap in my pockets. 

 Style is just too subjective. And you, as a male model, will likely have a different eye than I. In lieu, I will share my my favorite backpack etailers:

*Campmor* - You can search by function and maker. 
Hiking Backpacks - Daypacks - Fanny Packs - Rucksacks - North Face - Jansport - High Sierra - Camelbak and More
*
 Sierra Trading Post* -
Search: laptop at Sierra Trading Post

 Here's two that caught my eye:
Timbuk2 Commute Daypack - Save 37%

The North Face Surge Daypack from Campmor (Bittersweet Brown)

 I've owned a lot of name brand bags (Jansport, Mountainsmith, Timbuk2, North Face, Marmot, etc). Never really had issues with any of them. The only brands I'd recommend staying far away from is Oakley and Crumpler. The Oakley I received --free, thankfully-- was a joke. Aesthetically, I think it was designed for a mall ninja. Crumpler spends its money on its goofy website, not on zipper stitching. I pulled the zipper clean off one of their bags.


----------



## compuryan

I have a Mobile Edge backpack. They have tons of space and are very ergonomic for carrying heavy loads. I love mine, check them out.


----------



## fameh

You can take a look at Simpak backpacks. They are quite nice and a bit cheaper than your budget.
 They have good protections inside so you can easy take a laptop, if you like. I think they are pretty, with the style you say ^^.


----------



## Barry

http://images.ems.com/media/images/p...9830696619.jpg




 I use this backpack from EMS. 

 The other pack that I considered seriously was the Surge from Northface. I ended up thinking that the Northface had too many straps hanging out. I use the pack for work and thought that the straps might get caught on stuff. 

 The Charleston Pack from EMS has the added advantage of using recycled material. I do like it.


----------



## appophylite

SwissGear Backpacks! I've been using them for about 3 years now, and they are the best ones I've gotten into so far. Very durable, rather non-expensive (they fall within the OP's price range) and they have loads and loads of pockets and storage space.


----------



## chowk

Tom Bihn
Backpacks and Laptop Backpacks made by: TOM BIHN


----------



## Headphile808

I've used the Ogio Metro for about 3 years now. Get lots of compliments on it.
 Ultra durable, more than enough compartments, its got a padded laptop sleeve as well. And looks cool too. Lists at $60 got it at Sports Authority for $36. 
 Good Luck & Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## meat01

I like eBags Official Site: over 35,000 bags at Great Prices - eBags for researching the different styles and reading the reviews.


----------



## japc

I have a HP backpack I bought on Dubay for 30 euros. It's laptop oriented fitting up to 17" laptops (yes, it's big).


----------



## basman

I'm using an Eddie Bauer Vertical Messenger convertible to urban back pack for 79CAD.

 Lots of pockets on the front cover:






 Both sides have pockets for bottle or handgloves during winter.





 Main compartment with two pockets inside:





 Two kinds of pockets underneath the front cover, zip lock and velcro lock type:





 Generous pockets for accessories such as passport calculator cards bank cheques pens and etc.





 Most of all a padded laptop compartment:


----------



## blazeops

Ogio backpacks are great. They have alot of deep compartments.


----------



## VicAjax

thanks for all the input... good stuff to look at!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Style is just too subjective. And you, as a male model, will likely have a different eye than I. In lieu, I will share my my favorite backpack etailers:_

 

male _super_model, thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the links... there's an Arcteryx at Campmor that caught my eye.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fameh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can take a look at Simpak backpacks. They are quite nice and a bit cheaper than your budget.
 They have good protections inside so you can easy take a laptop, if you like. I think they are pretty, with the style you say ^^._

 

the Simpak looks perfect... too bad it's not available stateside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now, i'm leaning toward the *Dakine 101*. good size, tons of well thought out pockets, and comes in non-offensive colors (e.g. black, brown).


----------



## basman

very nice color!


----------



## jinp6301

I had a similar search for backpacks a while back and ended up choosing the Kelty Reverb






 Its extremely light, has a laptop (14") sleeve and pretty durable.


----------



## japc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for all the input... good stuff to look at!_

 

Whatever you do don't buy a big backpack. Experience says that garbage tends to grow to absorb all the available space.


----------



## mark2410

i got myself one of them, trying to find the b*stard things in the uk, but then excahnge rate was good just shiped one from the us. the 46 litre one co incides the max size airlines allow as hand luggage, saves me having to risk putting stuff in the hold and getting lost


----------



## qqn

maybe you try out Tatonka or Mammut or as previously mentioned Deuter

 They all build stuff for outdoor activities but actually
 they rock everyday life as well. Got a Tatonka bag for almost 12 years,
 (everyday use) and not one zipper failed me. 

 Now I use this little beauty:
 (Mammut Architect)


----------



## VicAjax

the Dakine 101 came in the mail, and it is really well made with all the pockets and sub-pockets and hidden pockets that i'm looking for. it really is a fantastic pack -- with one deal-breaker: it's too big.

 so i'm sending the 101 back and ordering the Dakine Transfer:






 it doesn't have quite as many cool pockets, but it still has a good amount, and at 1500 cubic inches (vs. the 101's 2000), it's much closer to what i'm looking for.


----------



## VicAjax

dp


----------



## Headphile808

^Da Kine is very popular here in Hawaii. Nice bags, should serve you well. I much prefer the Transfer over the 101, good choice.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## macgarnicle

Check out Booq bags If you're looking for something to carry a laptop in, that's what those are specially designed for. Been using one for the past couple of years and I'm surprised how well it's holding up. Aside from getting a bit dirty (which I could just clean..) , there is absolutely no tearing, fraying, etc. Really sharp looking bags too and all sorts of styles.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *macgarnicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out Booq bags If you're looking for something to carry a laptop in, that's what those are specially designed for. Been using one for the past couple of years and I'm surprised how well it's holding up. Aside from getting a bit dirty (which I could just clean..) , there is absolutely no tearing, fraying, etc. Really sharp looking bags too and all sorts of styles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i love Booq bags... or rather, i _almost_ love them. in person, they are gigantic and heavy, almost with a sort of exoskeleton. way too bulky for use as a daypack around the city. not to mention, they're a little overpriced.


----------



## japc

They're turtle bags. I don't seem to like them.


----------



## Headphile808

Just got this as a Christmas gift. Timbuk2 Metro Tote w/2-Way gear pouch. Perfect for my everyday commute, as my Backpack was just too big & bulky for daily use.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got this as a Christmas gift. Timbuk2 Metro Tote w/2-Way gear pouch. Perfect for my everyday commute, as my Backpack was just too big & bulky for daily use.
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Headphile808_

 

that looks cool... Timbuk2 makes quality stuff for the price.

 i just got my Dakine Transfer... it's still a little big, but it's the closest thing to what i've been looking for, very well made and well designed, and a great price too. it should serve me well for a looong time.


----------



## cyberspyder

Anything made by Osprey and Arcteryx gets a thumbs up in my book.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## kugino

i just bought the patagonia vertical mass backpack at moosejaw: Buy Patagonia Vertical Mass Backpack - Patagonia at Moosejaw - Free Shipping

 $87.50 with another 15% off using code 674. free shipping. pretty good deal, methinks.


----------



## dallan

Oakley AP works for me.


----------



## RYCeT

I just bought a swissgear backpack from amazon for $37.00 It looks like a good price, haven't got the bag yet though.


----------



## A<aA?

i use a camo Eurohike rucksack. Taken heavy use for over a year and is fine. Regular rain, dirt and still strong as ever. also crashed my bike and landed on it a few times. seen it on sale for £10. you mainly pay for looks/brand.


----------



## Nocturnal310

This is my backpack..it has so many pockets..i forget the count.

 Targus Matrix:...the name suits it..has that matrix feel to it.











 it can store one entire laptop + 1 netbook and then some books and then some documents and ipod and full size cans.

 i carry it around locally and when i travel overseas.

 also put in extra pair of clothing in it, handycam, camera, chargers.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just bought the patagonia vertical mass backpack at moosejaw: Buy Patagonia Vertical Mass Backpack - Patagonia at Moosejaw - Free Shipping_

 

i got my Transfer at Moosejaw... i like that place. Dogfunk.com is great, too.


----------



## screwglue

i have a dakine bag i got at a skateshop to celebrate my youth






 usually just bring around laptop with a sleeve. then i have my trusty lowepro computrekker but it's so ugly and fat! i wish i got the computrekker +


----------



## VicAjax

Just got back from my first weekend trip with the Dakine.. it did the job great, although it's even bigger than i thought. next time around, i'll look for something closer to 1000 cubic inches.


----------



## Granthos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got back from my first weekend trip with the Dakine.. it did the job great, although it's even bigger than i thought. next time around, i'll look for something closer to 1000 cubic inches._

 

If I may ask, how tall are you? I am looking around for a book bag and really like the looks of your Dakine book bags


----------



## brotherlen

I use a Blackhawk R.A.P.T.O.R. a bit big, heavy, and over engineered, doubt that it will ever fail me. I also used a TAG RAID assault pack. It was digital ACU, I tried to dye it black, but all I got was purple. However, it's a great size, MOLLE, and will last forever. Overpriced, and now purple. My girlfriend uses it now. Any suggestions on making it black, or other hetero sexual like color?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brotherlen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It was digital ACU, I tried to dye it black, but all I got was purple. However, it's a great size, MOLLE, and will last forever. Overpriced, and now purple. My girlfriend uses it now. Any suggestions on making it black, or other hetero sexual like color?_

 

Acid dying will work if the nylon wasn't treated with water repellent. Otherwise, it's a crap shoot based on how much of the water repellent has worn off. There's also the option of fabric spray paints, but those aren't quite as permanent and may have undesirable effects on bag flexibility, zippers, etc.


----------



## LostOne.TR

I've been liking some of the designs I've seen from Dakine lately. Burton's really got me impressed with their side zipper laptop compartments. Seems like decent padding, and a super small compartment just for the laptop, doesn't waste space either in the design.

 Someone's offering me a deal on a jack spade messenger bag, pretty much going to go for it. Anyone have experience with this brand?


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LostOne.TR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone's offering me a deal on a jack spade messenger bag, pretty much going to go for it. Anyone have experience with this brand?_

 

i had a Jack Spade messenger bag about 8 or 9 years ago, back when they were only being sold at the Jack Spade shop in SoHo (yes, i'm _that_ cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

 i have to say, it was very poorly made, and began to fall apart within six months of daily use. in fact, i took the first one i bought back and they very kindly replaced it. but the second one also fell apart very quickly.

 they seem to be a much bigger operation now, so i'm not sure whether build quality has improved.


----------



## Ishcabible

I have a North Face Solaris 40


----------



## echiang06

KATA A44V Sensitivity V Backpack

 It's really cool, is really small, and yet fits a lot, and I get complemented on it at least once a week (it's already been 2 years, too!). The two pockets into one function is amazingly...functional? 

 Here's a link to see what it looks like:

KATA KT-A44V Sensitivity V Backpack Your Price: $75.88 - AValive.com - 1-866-93PRO-AV (937-7628)


----------



## brotherlen

TAG (tactical assault gear) is having a 50% off sale this weekend, they have some pretty solid gear.


----------



## cyberspyder

Kifaru and Mystery Ranch are my favourites so far...Granite Gear is nice though...


----------



## thetank

north face recon love mine :]


----------



## nirvanaxp

I have a dakine backpack thats been holding up for years. It still looks pretty good despite going just about everywhere with me. It has really big zippers which don't fail as much as the small ones do.


----------



## britishbane

Osprey makes very fine backpacks, they're my favorite.


----------



## smallcaps

booq bags are quite pricey but they are bags that could last a life-time.


----------



## LFC_SL

Knomo Macbook Sleeve - a set on Flickr

 I have 2x Knomo bags, 1x Crumpler, (all 3 pictured above). And 1x cheap fabric messenger bag
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i had a Jack Spade messenger bag about 8 or 9 years ago, back when they were only being sold at the Jack Spade shop in SoHo (yes, i'm that cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 i have to say, it was very poorly made, and began to fall apart within six months of daily use. in fact, i took the first one i bought back and they very kindly replaced it. but the second one also fell apart very quickly.

 they seem to be a much bigger operation now, so i'm not sure whether build quality has improved._

 

I found out the only place selling Jack Spade in the UK is Selfridges on Oxford Street. Not even one of the other 3 branches of Selfridges. Will go down on Tuesday, have a nose around. Via detour to the Apple store (always love it in there due to customer service)

 Anyone own a Vaja messenger bag?

 Still trying to find the *perfect* bag for me... which would be 13" notebook sized, but thick enough for said 13" notebook, and good few A4 notepads


----------



## LFC_SL

Bought one!

 Hit it up on Flickr: Jack Spade Nylon Tech Canvas Messenger Bag {Chocolate} - a set on Flickr

 That's me done with bag buying now!


----------



## Ishcabible

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smallcaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_booq bags are quite pricey but they are bags that could last a life-time._

 

Are they really that durable? I thought My NF backpack would last about 3 years without any exterior damage, but there are already about 3 small holes. I do abuse my backpacks though...


----------



## LordofDoom

I currently use (and have been for a while) the North Face Overhaul (2007 edition) as my day-to-day school backpack. The thing is a monster, it's really easy to carry heavy bookloads and other stuff in it and a damned shame they changed the look (I don't really like the new look).


----------



## Djren12

I love my Oakley Kitchen sink, can fit a Mac book pro, a change of clothes, and a tone of other items including a wet towell underneath not affecting other items I. It's we deal pockets. $179 was worth it for me.


----------



## wanderman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thetank* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_north face recon love mine :] 



_

 

+1, this bag is so good


----------



## MaxMan

Since this thread has been resurrected, I'll throw in another recommendation for Jansport. I have a Jansport backpack that I've been using on a daily basis for over 10 years. It has literally traveled the world with me, and it has stood up amazingly well. Some of the zippers did wear out at one point, but Jansport replaced them for free under their lifetime warranty. As such, Jansport has earned my respect as a company that makes great products and stands behind those products.


----------



## MrEr1c

I've been using the North Face Escalada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got it last year to replace a Camelback M.U.L.E. that got stolen. So far I'm liking it a lot. I can fit a ton of stuff and it has many smaller compartments. I have used it for hiking and I can fit two water bottles, extra change of clothing or two, rain jackets, lunch, etc.

 My only gripes about it are that the lower waist strap is far too weak for the design and a simple step of the foot will snap the connectors. The North Face however would be happy to send you a replacement for free. Luckily for me, I think they sent the wrong one and I got a more heavy duty replacement that is now working a lot better. Also, because of the design (more of a day/hiking pack) it is not very good for everyday use. It can still fit books and whatnot except because of the main zipper design, its not very ergonomic.


----------



## clauswitz

I've been using a Dakine 101 for five years, and it still looks great. Its a wonderful bag. For a daypack, I like Gregory packs. Check out Campmor, they have a large selection and always have something good on sale. Better yet, if you are near Paramus, NJ, go there in person. Its the best outdoors store in northern NJ. Don't forget that is Bergen County where blue laws are in effect so it is closed on Sunday. Also, the hippies that work there force it to close at 7 pm on Saturday. Around 6pm, they start to close around you.


----------



## Coop

I have a few backpacks:

 T.A.D. Gear fastpack gen 2
 T.A.D. Gear fastpack EDC
 McKinley Impulse 28
 Deuter Speedlite 15

 The fastpack EDC & the speedlite see the most use. The fastpack offers a crazy ammount of space for its size and the speedlite is indeed very lite, so it's often my choice to carry my lunch when riding my bike to work.


----------



## cyberspyder

You can always sell me your old Gen II....prefer it to the newer EDC and PS


----------



## Azazel90x

I got this backpack in the PX at Fort Jackson before i left, paid 60$ for it on base. its Worth 160+ anywhere else. Greatest backpack ever! I can stuff so much stuff into this pack, its insane! And extremely durable and comfortable to wear. 






 Its the first one on the page. 

All Products


----------



## Homeless

I've got a Deuter Futura 28 that I love...highly recommended...


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *andrewsvt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know how much they cost in the US, but they are worth each penny you pay.


| Deuter USA |


 You're gonna find any kind of backpack you may look for.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i also recommend deuter heartily. i have used on for everything for 3 years: bicycling, camera toting, picknicking, backpacking, extra luggage - it is strong, light and ver goo for reducing back sweat.


----------



## komi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've used the Ogio Metro for about 3 years now. Get lots of compliments on it.
 Ultra durable, more than enough compartments, its got a padded laptop sleeve as well. And looks cool too. Lists at $60 got it at Sports Authority for $36. 
 Good Luck & Happy Holidays
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808_

 

Agree. the best backpack i got!

 Maybe a bit hard with notebook in back sleve, but - hey you cant have everything ...

 I like deep side pockets, and waterproof zippers for DAP ... The best choice if you ask me ...


----------



## PYROphonez

Up until now I've been using LL Bean bags due to their great replacement policy. I have two of those (only had to replace one once after many many years of use), and a couple weeks ago I purchased a Timbuk2 Commute on REI Outlet for $50.






 The medium size bag just barely fits my T500, though it can be done. Very light, should be very durable, seems very comfortable (this one included a strap pad), and their goal to be environmentally friendly is a nice touch. Should fit the bill perfectly to carry my laptop and books around campus.


----------



## JeffS

If you're looking for a backpack you can't go wrong with a Boblbee. I've had one that's survived about 9+ years of abuse both commuting and air travel. All the while my laptop and other stuff has been safely tucked inside.

BOBLBEE OFFICIAL ONLINE STORE




 Mine is in gray, but you get the idea.

 -Jeff


----------



## iriverdude

Cooey!


----------



## japc

LOL!


----------



## shigzeo

is that a moustache?


----------



## TheRobbStory

I'd been using a Chrome Citizen bag for about six years. It started to smell like a butt, so I picked up a Chrome Pawn backback about a month ago. It smells better and my 18 month old nephew fits in it just fine.

Messenger Bags, Laptop Bags, Backpacks | CHROME OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## NeonPirateKing

I've been using an MEC Adventurer backpack for a few years now, still doing pretty fine. 
MEC Adventurer Daypack - Mountain Equipment Co-op
 Mine is in the greenish color.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Backcountry Edge is having a sale and if you sign up for their EDGE program (mailing list) get another 12% off. I ordered a Kelty Redwing 3100 (2008 model) for $60 delivered. I think the original MSRP was $120. Now I am just waiting for fall.


----------



## LordofDoom

Just changed over my school backpack from a North Face Overhaul to a Millet Odyssee 60+10. Man what a difference in space and comfort @_@

 ...and did I mention the thing friggin super-gigantic?


----------



## gallardo88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just changed over my school backpack from a North Face Overhaul to a Millet Odyssee 60+10. Man what a difference in space and comfort @_@

 ...and did I mention the thing friggin super-gigantic?_

 

for school? isn't it a bit...big?


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for school? isn't it a bit...big?_

 

You know, I can't get that enough, and yes, it's way too big. I'm sort of a slacker though and it lets me carry around all of my books and work to and from school every day instead of leaving my stuff either at home or in my locker and taking it out "as necessary" 

 I love it for that.


----------



## VicAjax

i'm so happy to see this thread still lives.

 i'm still loving my Dakine one year later, and actually, i'm now looking for a laptop messenger bag for work. really, the "laptop" part is secondary, but it'd be nice to be able to slip mine in and out with ease ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

 right now, i'm considering the Waterfield Muzetto:






 it's a little spendy at $240-$260, but it's for work, and i like to look good for the "clients."

 my current bag is a little number from Germany (Jost is the company), but only one shop in the city carries them, and they only have one model which i don't really dig.


----------



## gallardo88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Highly recommend Haglöfs backpacks.
 I have one myself (Tight Pro Large), which go with me everywhere. Top notch product! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HAGLÖFS | Language Products Backpacks


 I have this one:



_

 

this looks good. any more info? cant find anything


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this looks good. any more info? cant find anything_

 

The link in the text you quoted lead you to more info.
 Or try this one hopefully leading you directly to Tight Pro Large -> HAGLÖFS | Backpacks


----------



## hungryduck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been a longtime REI customer and member.

 My Scout troop took a backpacking trip every month through the local mountains and Sierras. Every year we took a 7-10 day trek through the high Sierras. Everyone used REI gear and it truly takes a beating and holds up. So I've always stuck with them. I recently replaced my 11 year old REI rain jacket, but only because I shrank a few sizes recently (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it was too big. It survived eight years of almost daily wear in Oregon's rainstorms and I'm keeping it in the closet to lend out._

 

I'm also an REI customer....their Flash 65 pack is what I use on my backpacking trips. Inexpensive, big, comfortable and durable. I have a friend who uses one of their daypacks to great success as well...


----------



## cyberspyder

First, my Osprey:











 Bulletproof #10 zips

 Then I moved on and got this:


----------



## gallardo88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The link in the text you quoted lead you to more info.
 Or try this one hopefully leading you directly to Tight Pro Large -> HAGLÖFS | Backpacks_

 

Found that thanks,was looking for more pics/info (of inside and back,mainly.)


----------



## Silencer23

Are swissgear bags any good ? Do they fall apart etc ? I see some nice ones for 30-40 dollars on Ebay.


----------



## SonicBrewtality

I am rocking this guy right now, Blackhawk Patrol Pack.






 IMO, for a real heavy duty pack, nothing beats military spec. My last pack was Israeli military issue, lasted me 12 years, and at least 200 trips inside and between a dozen countries. Hopefully, this one will put up the same show.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicBrewtality* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am rocking this guy right now, Blackhawk Patrol Pack.






 IMO, for a real heavy duty pack, nothing beats military spec. My last pack was Israeli military issue, lasted me 12 years, and at least 200 trips inside and between a dozen countries. Hopefully, this one will put up the same show._

 

Or TAD Gear


----------



## kshelton

No one has mentioned Chrome bags yet...they make me drool I want one bad. 






 The chrome seatbelt strap is what I love about them. 






 Also I would like to say that anyone looking for a moderately priced bag might want to look at Ogio. I have had an Ogio bag for a few years and it still looks band new. They are a local company for me also so that makes it extra nice.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd been using a Chrome Citizen bag for about six years. It started to smell like a butt, so I picked up a Chrome Pawn backback about a month ago. It smells better and my 18 month old nephew fits in it just fine.

Messenger Bags, Laptop Bags, Backpacks | CHROME OFFICIAL SITE_

 

Oops sorry looks like chrome has been mentioned. So I have wanted a chrome bad for a few years now but never pulled the trigger. Obviously you liked it if you bought another one.


----------



## nineohtoo

Quote:


 Or TAD Gear 
 







 San Francisco's finest.

 Is that an EDC you have CyberSpyder? 

 I wanted TAD Gear's EDC Litespeed but it was sold out before I had the money and decided to get it.


----------



## brotherlen

I just purchased a timbuk2 messenger (small) via their website for $38, it was a good deal. I've heard good things about TAD gear, never seen any in person. I'm partial to Tactical Assault Gear, I have their R.A.I.D. pack, a bit pricey, but excellent, will last a good long while.
 I have the second gen of this bag, no top cinch buckles and a separate zipper for a hydration bladder.


----------



## Silencer23

What is the most durable and practical bag (lots of small pockets and laptop pocket) between 40-60 dollars ? I found this OGIO INDIGO bag that looks really good for 60






 On the other hand this is a bit cheaper and looks just as good (swissgear austin)









 Oh I also found a North Face Sweeper for a really low price, but it's from china and it looks fake, but i'm not sure...because it has a north face ticket on it as shown in the picture

north face outdoor sport hiking 40L bag backpack NEW - eBay (item 180454122525 end time Feb-07-10 09:50:19 PST)


 So which one of the three should I take ? It's going to be stuffed with cloths, shoes, medical equipment, laptop, iphone, cellphone, camera, etc. 
 Thanks for any input.


----------



## shake

Halp. I'm having a hard time finding a backpack for my 17" laptop (MSI GT735 15.5x10.9x1.5), well I'm not having a hard time finding them, I'm just having a hard time finding an affordable one (don't want to spend a lot, ~<$60 would be nice). I also want the backpack to be durable and at least not ugly. So far I'm thinking of these three.
High Sierra Stretch Laptop Backpack > Laptop Backpacks > Backpacks - eBags




High Sierra Wilder Laptop Backpack > Laptop Backpacks > Backpacks - eBags




Kensington Contour Backpack > Computer Backpacks > Business - eBags





 I probably won't end up getting the first two cause they're kinda ugly. I'm also considering the OGIO Mastermind


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brotherlen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just purchased a timbuk2 messenger (small) via their website for $38, it was a good deal. I've heard good things about TAD gear, never seen any in person. I'm partial to Tactical Assault Gear, I have their R.A.I.D. pack, a bit pricey, but excellent, will last a good long while.
 I have the second gen of this bag, no top cinch buckles and a separate zipper for a hydration bladder.



_

 

I have their FAST Pack and Raptor, both great pieces of gear.


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Silencer23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the most durable and practical bag (lots of small pockets and laptop pocket) between 40-60 dollars ? I found this OGIO INDIGO bag that looks really good for 60

 On the other hand this is a bit cheaper and looks just as good (swissgear austin)

 Oh I also found a North Face Sweeper for a really low price, but it's from china and it looks fake, but i'm not sure...because it has a north face ticket on it as shown in the picture

north face outdoor sport hiking 40L bag backpack NEW - eBay (item 180454122525 end time Feb-07-10 09:50:19 PST)


 So which one of the three should I take ? It's going to be stuffed with cloths, shoes, medical equipment, laptop, iphone, cellphone, camera, etc. 
 Thanks for any input._

 

Having owned both Swissgear (the exact same one) and a Ogio bag, I would say go for the Ogio. I have had my Ogio backpack for over a year and I use it almost every day and it honestly still looks new. It is made from thicker more heavy duty material than the Swissgear bag.


----------



## Silencer23

Hmmm thanks kshelton !Sounds good to me !


----------



## wuaffiliate

cyberspyder what kind of bag is the green one, i like it.


----------



## cyberspyder

It's a TAD Gear FAST Pack.


----------



## bdr529

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm so happy to see this thread still lives.

 i'm still loving my Dakine one year later, and actually, i'm now looking for a laptop messenger bag for work. really, the "laptop" part is secondary, but it'd be nice to be able to slip mine in and out with ease ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 right now, i'm considering the Waterfield Muzetto:






 it's a little spendy at $240-$260, but it's for work, and i like to look good for the "clients."

 my current bag is a little number from Germany (Jost is the company), but only one shop in the city carries them, and they only have one model which i don't really dig._

 

I have one of those and really like it. It really only holds the "essentials" though. I can fit my macbook(w/sleeve), charger+cord, esw10, ipod/dac in there with a little room to spare for maybe another small gadget/mag/kindle etc. If you need more room that that you might want to look at something else.


----------



## brotherlen

The green bag is a T.A.G. tactical assault gear. (RAID pack) Founded by an ex SEAL, based out of San Diego, CA. TAD is also supposed to be a top notch company and is based out of San Fran, CA. TACTICAL ASSAULT GEAR - THE OPERATOR'S CHOICE


----------



## cyberspyder

Wait, which green bag is he talking about?


----------



## m3ta1head

Here's what I'm rocking currently, a timbuk2 commute daypack. It's a bit on the smaller side, but nice for carrying medium loads around the city and campus. I've also been using it to hike, and it's extremely comfortable even when it's fully loaded! Highly recommend this one.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bdr529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one of those and really like it. It really only holds the "essentials" though. I can fit my macbook(w/sleeve), charger+cord, esw10, ipod/dac in there with a little room to spare for maybe another small gadget/mag/kindle etc. If you need more room that that you might want to look at something else._

 

that's a little what i was afraid of. i probably don't need more room... really i just need compartments... shades, pens, phone, ID, etc.

 do you have the 13" or the 15"?


----------



## bdr529

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's a little what i was afraid of. i probably don't need more room... really i just need compartments... shades, pens, phone, ID, etc.

 do you have the 13" or the 15"?_

 

I have the 15". compartments are nice and big. i can take some pics of it full later if you want, but for what you said there any either size would be fine.


----------



## gallardo88

ordered a granite gear pack. should be here today


----------



## brotherlen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, which green bag is he talking about?_

 

Sorry, my bad, I should have read a littler further back, I believe he was referring to your fine piece of gear.


----------



## xkRoWx

I've been using the Jansport RPM for a year. The compartments are okay, lots of room for improvement but I couldn't resist the style. lol


----------



## bcpk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That backpack looks awesome. How much did it cost?


----------



## cyberspyder

$160 new, got it for $120. Can't find it now because it's an older generation, they have gone through 2 revisions already, but the price is almost triple the price because it's made in the States.


----------



## bcpk

Damn, that's a good price compared to the $340 of the current-gen fastpack...


----------



## Infoseeker

The Super Ego Messenger Bag by: TOM BIHN

 my lovely bag. Big main compartment. Front slip holds alot of my lil devices and adapters. And designer looking. And doesn't look huge to my scale (5'9" medium frame). And it can be latched to your back if you want!
 adjustable bottle thingies on the side, can hold up to on of those bigger Gatorade bottles.
 <3 this bag; I got the red color cause this bag deserves to stand out!
 2 years I've had it now; and not a frill on any thread! Very sturdy.

 I am definitely a fan of the company now.


----------



## Shike

I have two messenger bags:

 A Chrome brown black metropolis:






 And a Timbuk2 SF Urban Grid Small:


----------



## keanej6

weird that i stumbled on this thread....i just received the ohmetric 3-in-1 today. i haven't gone out and used it yet, but for the price i'm pretty pleased with it. pretty roomy, lots of pockets, comfortable, and cheap! also that laptop guard is rad.

 i bought it from buy.com for $40 + shipping but they sold out now i think. google searches came up with plenty of other retailers selling it for around the same price.


----------



## midget

yellow (custom color) Bailey Works Super Pro Messenger in medium. 




 (stole image off flickr, so that one's obviously a L)


----------



## shuttleboi

I like subtlety with simple colours and no labels. So I got this messenger bag from Banana Republic back in October. The main flap is held in place by magnets.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i just got a new backpack. my old INIT fell apart after a year so i figured id get something with some quality and durability. i went with The North Face Surge. the laptop compartment is padded really well and fits my elitebook(15.6" screen) very nicely. tons of compartments and storage as well. and now for the onslaught of photos


----------



## deviationer

AXIO

 I can't remember the model (looks similar to the Urban) but I bought one of their hardpacks about 4 years ago and it's still going strong. They are spendy though but well worth it.

 After about a year of use the hard shell got all scratched up so I sanded it down and did a couple coats of flat black spray paint with a clear coat on top. It looks freaking awesome. I have to redo it about every year and a half because of general wear and scratches but it's worth it.


----------



## choka

I am currently using an Oakley Icon 2.0. It can hold much more than it looks, pretty tough and has a laptop compartment big enough for my 15". I would have hoped there's some padding on the bottom though.

 Before this I've used Columbia and Jansport packs.


----------



## RedSky0

What would you guys recommend for a cheap-o-ish, durable, simple and light <$50 ideally uni bag?


----------



## DarkSpoon

a basic jansport should do i'd imagine. i had one throughout highschool. it held up well.


----------



## brunorod

I'm with DarkSpoon there. Jansport's backpacks are very durable while not being too expensive. Mine's about 5 years old or so and it still holds up great.


----------



## Rockford

I love my backpack Lowepro Transit.


----------



## jtever

Mystery Ranch Sweetpea is what I carry around all the time. I bought it intending to use it for hiking trips and long weekends, and that's where it really excels as it's just a little big for a daypack. Once I got it, though, I quickly took to using it around town all the time because it's so freaking comfortable. Nothing else fits properly or distributes a load as well by comparison. 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mattcalf

Just wen through this whole thread, some really awesome packs! I like the look of the Dueter, Booq and Dakine stuff the most.

 Will probably get one around Christmas time to fit a 13 or 15 inch MBP, all uni stuff (books) + maybe a Canon T2i... am I looking too specifically?


----------



## bcpk

I'm sure there are plenty of bags designed with Macbooks in mind, it's a lucrative market.


----------



## mattcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bcpk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure there are plenty of bags designed with Macbooks in mind, it's a lucrative market._

 

The Booq Python Pack seems actually rather perfect, although my luck was recently discontinued. So I don't like my chances of finding one in 9 months.


----------



## jtever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Booq Python Pack seems actually rather perfect, although my luck was recently discontinued. So I don't like my chances of finding one in 9 months._

 

I just Googled "Booq Python" and a few showed up on Amazon. Here is one entry.


----------



## gallardo88

the mystery ranch looks great, I almost got it, but it was too big for school.
 I'm extremely happy with my granite gear, it's very comfortable.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mystery Ranch Sweetpea is what I carry around all the time. I bought it intending to use it for hiking trips and long weekends, and that's where it really excels as it's just a little big for a daypack. Once I got it, though, I quickly took to using it around town all the time because it's so freaking comfortable. Nothing else fits properly or distributes a load as well by comparison. 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]_

 

Their 3-Day Assault is probably my next bag, either that or the TAD C.O.R.E. bags.

 Brendan


----------



## Palpatine

What are those backpacks called that are basically diagonally positioned over one shoulder? Does their style have a name?


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are those backpacks called that are basically diagonally positioned over one shoulder? Does their style have a name?_

 

They're called "sling bags".
Sling Bags - Shop Sling Backpacks - Free Returns, User Reviews - eBags


----------



## vixr

I carry this Codi sport-pak everywhere...nice bag. The rubberized area around the small zipper at the top started to peel after about 8 months. It fits my panasonic CF-52 toughbook with ease. It still looks like new.
CLICK HERE


----------



## mattcalf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just Googled "Booq Python" and a few showed up on Amazon. Here is one entry._

 

I live in Australia, Amazon isn't really an option. Thanks.


----------



## Stairsy

I have to throw in Crumpler

http://www.crumpler.com.au

 I have three and will never go elsewhere again... lifetime warranty and made extremely well

 Also Freitag, more expensive but very good (I have one of these as well)


----------



## OPTiK

I'm all about dakine backpacks. I have a backpack from them that over 7 years old and has taken some SERIOUS abuse since I used it for school. I went through at least 3 backpacks before I found out about them and they really last. I picked up a dakine guide recently, and its pretty nice. It has a ton of compartments, and I can fit everything I need into it for a weekend get away.


----------



## Palpatine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're called "sling bags".
Sling Bags - Shop Sling Backpacks - Free Returns, User Reviews - eBags_

 

Thanks for that!


----------



## Lil' Knight

My all-time favorite North Face backpack:


----------



## cyberspyder

Time for a REVIVAL!
   
  My new bag...TAD Gear Litespeed:



















 Brendan


----------



## bcpk

Where's the amp pocket?


----------



## cyberspyder

I don't use one


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote: 





fameh said:


> You can take a look at Simpak backpacks. They are quite nice and a bit cheaper than your budget.
> They have good protections inside so you can easy take a laptop, if you like. I think they are pretty, with the style you say ^^.


 

 where can you buy these?


----------



## n00b

If anyone is interested, I bought and reviewed the Tactical Tailor Urban Operator.
   




  Quick overview/bag dump video to show its layout more or less..
   

  Full review here:
   
  http://everydaycarry.tumblr.com/post/591376950/editors-note-i-made-a-video-demonstrating-the
   
  I'm returning it and instead I got the 5.11 RUSH24. The TT isn't comfortable..


----------



## mlarn

OOOOOOh, I like this thread! 
   
  The REI Lookout bag got me all over the world in the 7 or 8 years that I have had it. Its taken a ton of abuse and still works/looks great.

  It is too big for everyday use, though, so I got an Osprey Stratos 24 last summer. This is a great bike bag, as it forms perfectly to my body (curves with my back and fits perfectly side to side as well) and the color is good for visibility. This is the first pack I have had that really feels like an extension of me.

  It also has a great feature that helps keep my back dry even on hot days of riding. These packs have a mesh backing and an "aircore" between the mesh material and the back of the pack. Even on hot days the pack gets plenty of circulation and feels much more comfortable than a traditional pack.

  Finally, even my bike has a backpack!


----------



## bangraman

Hmmm. A thread I have a lot of interest in right now.
   
   
  I need a backpack, but something that stands out and doesn't look like a regular backpack. I have messengers and similar bags, but I specifically need a backpack.
   
   
  Not for sports use, it will be worn with suits / casual wear only. I'm aiming for the cleanest look. Accommodation for 17-inch laptops with padded compartment, which rules out the Axio hardpacks (the only 17-inch it takes is the Mac, and then barely).
   
   
  But the Axios are visually the baseline of what I'm looking for. CLEAN. Only the shoulder straps should be on show. No outside pockets. Zips, etc should be hidden or fully integrated into the design of the pack. Additional clasps, mesh pockets, etc - no. Pack material should not interfere with Bluetooth transmission.
   
   
  Budgetwise, well I'm very flexible. Any recommendations?


----------



## lonereaction

Some of the bags here are really nice.. I'm thinking of getting one for school, wonder if Dakine or Northface has backpacks small enough for 5'4" asian guy like me. =/


----------



## luiztfc

The facts:
   
  - My actual backpack can't take it anymore. I've sent it to be repaired several times but after some usage it always rips apart. The thing is I like so much that I decide to used as it is (i.e., ripped open) but now people are starting to call me hobo.
   
  - I'm a law student working in a law office and I need to be able carry some books, laptop (15') and eventually cruacially important documents.
   
  The request:
   
  - I need a backpack that can easily hold my stuff (books, laptops and documents) which means that it should have a couple compartments.
   
  - It needs to match the typical suit, which means darker colours and slimmer model.
   
  - And most important, it needs to fit my back and stay there. My actual backpack seems to be attached to me, even if I'm running.
   
  Edit: Someone mentioned Booq and I went to google it. Damn, I'm in love with Booq Taipan.
   


   
  Do you guys now a seller willing to ship one of these abroad?


----------



## nineohtoo

Brandon/cyberspyder sucks  I'm still waiting on the late restock of black litespeeds. I was considering getting the TAD dispatch, but I hate how messengers fit when I ride my bike(ironic right) or run. I haven't tried the new Timbuk2s with the different strap, but I should. Also the dispatch doesn't hold as much as my old Oakley O Pack 2.0 i'm currently using. 
   
  For the people who carry a laptop, which has a greater effect on your comfort, the weight of the laptop, or how the bag's weight distribution? I think I'm fairly fit but find carrying my computer unbearable.


----------



## Chimera-se

Hey n00b, what is the watch you're wearing in the video? It looks somewhat thin for a tactical type watch. I like that.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

looks like a lum-tec watch with black nylon/cloth strap. I'm not sure though


----------



## n00b

It's a Seiko SRP027K1 on a maratac zulu, and it's not exactly what I'd call tactical. Haha.


----------



## nik0lai

Had a Crumpler Complete Seed I LOVED, until it got jacked by my scum bag ex-business partner. Been using my OLD Ogio Metro now. Still takes any hit I give it, getting lost in transit to Vegas, getting dragged around drunk, you name it.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Here's my messenger bag.
  http://assets.head-fi.org/c/cb/cbf35e20_96834_1_2.jpg
  http://assets.head-fi.org/4/45/45c1d543_113538_2_1.jpg
   
  Planning on getting this Axio Fused 08 hard-pack backpack
  http://assets.head-fi.org/e/e6/e674d661_35170136.jpg
  http://assets.head-fi.org/8/8e/8e6e5889_MCL00815d.jpg


----------



## cyberspyder

For messenger-type bags, check out the Mystery Ranch Outsider...Gen 1 is the one to get...tons of features, love it!


----------



## maverickronin

I've got a Timbuk2 XL messenger bag.  I love it because it's so huge.  You can probably fit anything you'd ever want to carry inside, plus more.  It was great at college.  I'd throw all my books, and my laptop bag inside it.  It ofter weighed in at more than 50 pounds.
   

   
  10 inch netbook provided for scale.
   

   
  Further scale.  Note the model is 5' 10".
   
  @cyberspyder
  Those backpacks you posted pics of look pretty large too.  Got any specs?


----------



## stingx

I've been commuting with my Mobile Edge Express backpack now for over a year and a half. Excellent build, looks, and comfort. I picked mine up for about $45.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Looks real nice.
   
  Off topic: how did you upload the image?


----------



## revolink24

I'm looking for a classy (I like leather) messenger bag for a 14.1" laptop and a few papers for under $150. Any ideas?


----------



## Tetrilias

I have an Osprey, and although it's a bit more of a camping back, I take it everywhere with me. It's lightweight; it holds a lot; it's durable; it's comfortable; it breathes well; and, not to mention it's guaranteed for life. Mine got dinged up a bit, and they just replaced the whole bag.
   
http://www.ospreypacks.com/


----------



## dfkt




----------



## Stitch

Going to order a Blackhawk S.T.R.I.K.E. Cyclone pack when i find a store in europe that has the right color(Foliage green or ACU) in stock. So far the only store that does have it in stock only has black. Tomorrow they'll let me know if they have the other colors too. If not, black it is.
  Will be my outdoor/bush/hiking pack.


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 

 ****** SLAYER!


----------



## Stitch

Quote:


darkspoon said:


> ****** SLAYER!


 
  And Burzum!
 His style isnt exactly my cup o'tea but its good in its own manner. More a Mayhem, Marduk and some Gorgoroth kinda guy.


----------



## japc

A big thumbs up for dfkt backpack !


----------



## Goku

Underarmor will last u forever


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





darkspoon said:


> ****** SLAYER!


 
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Quote:
> And Burzum!
> His style isnt exactly my cup o'tea but its good in its own manner. More a Mayhem, Marduk and some Gorgoroth kinda guy.


 
  Quote: 





japc said:


> A big thumbs up for dfkt backpack !


 

  
  Thanks for your comments, guys! (Yet no comments on the Spongebob, Fat Freddie, and Atari buttons, I see.... 
   
  Stitch, you should give Varg's new album "Belus" a try - it's quite different from his old pre-prison stuff. And rather listenable, concerning mixing/mastering as well, compared to his old albums...


----------



## revolink24

Figured I would update and say I ended up getting this.


----------



## Planar_head

Hey Backpack-fi'ers,
   
  I'm looking at two backpacks from two different online retailers, one from LApolicegear.com and the other from Rockymountaintrail.com.
   
  Naturally, I'm suspicious about ordering from any online store that I haven't ordered from before, so I figured I should ask here if anyone has had any problems with either retailer.
   
  Thanks in advance.
   
  EDIT: Just in case you were intending to respond later, I already took the plunge and bought a North Face Surge. Maybe I'll post my impressions when I get it.


----------



## cyberspyder

LAPG can go die in a hole, stealing basterds. Copies from other manufacturers and sells themas their own design. No business from me.


----------



## nosaj03

I just recently got the Astro Gaming Scout pack to use as a laptop bag and Im loving it. Numerous pockets and fits my 15in work laptop and all my work stuff easily. Plenty of padding and pockets. I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## Planar_head

Yesterday I got my North Face Surge. This thing feels like it could last for years!


----------



## DarkSpoon

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Yesterday I got my North Face Surge. This thing feels like it could last for years!


 

 i love that bag. my dog chewed off the top handle a week after i got it but other than that it's been going strong.


----------



## Planar_head

Alright, here's my initial impressions about the North Face Surge:
   
  Amazing. This thing hold everything that I would need and more. Plenty of pockets, a huge main compartment, and yet it still can hold a 15.6" widescreen laptop. This backpack could probably haul around my camera gear all day long, and the person wearing the backpack wouldn't feel like the backpack is weighing them down too much.
   
  It's well built, tons of room, nice black, wouldn't be surprised if it lasted 5 years or longer.


----------



## Stitch

A friend of mine has a North face pack, don't know the type. If treaten right it will last you a decade at least.
  Still awaiting my Blackhawk Cyclone pack.


----------



## DarkSpoon

ah heck you don't even have to treat it right.


----------



## Welly Wu

I just received shipment of a FUL Cross Fade wheeled backpack:
   
http://shop.ful.com/productdetails.cfm?cat=&itemno=CS5196-BPRS&name=Cross%20Fade&line=Travel&TYPE=Backpack&type2=Wheeled
   
  I purchased mine from http://www.productexpress.com/  for only $79.99 USD including a free upgrade to overnight shipping and free two way return shipping option for full refunds.
   
  FUL provides a 10 year warranty and a limited 1 year defect free manufacturing warranty as well.


----------



## heynice

http://s.ecrater.com/stores/41915/47e2d20e64a7c_41915b.jpg
  i bought that backpack for 30 bucks in my country, its worth ~100 or more, looks cool, has laptop sleev in side, not too many pockets inside, but outside has some wierd zipper thing that opens a bunch of pockets, holders


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I've been a longtime REI customer and member.
> 
> My Scout troop took a backpacking trip every month through the local mountains and Sierras. Every year we took a 7-10 day trek through the high Sierras. Everyone used REI gear and it truly takes a beating and holds up. So I've always stuck with them. I recently replaced my 11 year old REI rain jacket, but only because I shrank a few sizes recently (
> 
> ...


 
   
  What troop were you? I used to be a scout (troop 16) until I made Eagle.  Anyway I have always liked gear made by Black Diamond and Patagonia.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> What troop were you? I used to be a scout (troop 16) until I made Eagle.  Anyway I have always liked gear made by Black Diamond and Patagonia.


 

 Troop 849 in Manhattan Beach - they're still packing all over, too.  I made Eagle, too.


----------



## Planar_head

North Face Surge continues to impress. It's fun to throw a whole day of classes supplies in the main compartment, then collapsing the whole thing down nearly flat when you only need to carry a thin notebook or a paper notepad. Doesn't seem well suited to handle large laptops 15.6" and up, however. Though I'm sure it says that somewhere.


----------



## LostOne.TR

I noticed mentions of ballistic nylon being used in the North Face Surge,    is it water repellent / water proof ?


----------



## Planar_head

Water beads on the backpack, and there's a bit of fabric to prevent water from getting in through the zippers, but as of right now it's not raining and I'm trying to avoid getting drenched, because I have a bit of a cold.
   
  Though after seeing that water just beads right up, I think it's water repellent... as soon as it rains and I feel better I'll get back to you.


----------



## revolink24

Here on campus that would be nice. Last time I complained to you about it bothering my shoulder, now I can officially say it sucks having to worry about leather in the rain.


----------



## Townyj

I have had this Gravis Staple backpack for some time now, works a treat. There is a nice 15" laptop compartment and enough room to fit gear for an overnight stay. There is a new version out that seems to have more room and can hold a 17" laptop.
   
http://www.gravisfootwear.com/#/products/bags/mens/staple/


----------



## clou91

Been using this Supreme bag since first year uni


----------



## CoryGillmore

My current fulltime backpack. A Hurley Puerto Rico. It's huge. It holds my 16" laptop, HD650, SR-71a, Bluetooth mouse, IEMs, LOD & amp straps, iPod, multiple USB cables, sunglasses and my wallet. If someone tried to mug me for this thing while it was fully loaded...well, they'd have to shoot me!   http://store.apple.com/us/product/TV982LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA2Ng&mco=MTA4MjU1NzU


----------



## Planar_head

Fortunately for me, I keep a 2 D cell Maglite in the front compartment of the backpack... very easy to pull out of need be. Could probably tuck a 3 D cell battery Mag if need be too.


----------



## jj94

Quote: 





goku said:


> Underarmor will last u forever


 

 Yeah right. Haha the straps on my Underarmour Varsity backpack ripped off about a year and a half ago. I had them sewn back on, but they gave way a couple months ago. Invested in a North Face Surge and I'll never turn back. Though...I kind of wish that I got the Big Shot instead. My friend recently bought one via eBay and it looks much more roomier for my school supplies since there isn't a ridiculously large padded laptop compartment taking up more room than I wish it would. My 17" HP dv7 doesn't even fit in the laptop compartment.


----------



## Bina

I was using Ferrino backpack for many years. Great for high school and lighter tour.
   

   
  Now I got this awesome Osprey bag, great for netbook and other things for my university( Faculty of Civil Engineering on CVUT)


----------



## Aynjell

I've had the older version of this pack for longer than I can recall. I bought it when I had my first laptop which was when I was 17... so as a rough guess 7 years. NOTHING is messed up on on it. It is the most sturdy product I've ever owned.
   
  >>> CLICKY <<<
   
  The internals are vastly different but after using and abusing one of these for 7 years and it still looking new and feeling like it could handle easily as much more abuse, I can't let this thread go without a response from me. 
   
  Good backpacks for cheap from wenger, it seems.


----------



## Moontan13

X2 for the Wenger/Swiss Army laptop backpacks. I've had mine for 5+ years of everyday use. It still looks great and everything works.
  I saw one of these and was intrigued:
http://www.columbia.com/Mobex%E2%84%A2-XL/UU9792,default,pd.html
  The price was a little too high, so I got a used one on ebay. I have to say, once you figure out how to pack it, it feels like nothing at all. It's not quite big enough for my laptop, but it fits my netbook. I pretty much use it while out bicycling or hiking.


----------



## Aeneas

Glad I bookmarked this page many months ago, now trawling through and picking out the slimmer backpacks.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Quote: 





jj94 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I'm glad you say you have the Surge and like it. I've been looking for a new pack and the Surge really caught my eye. I want a big, yet not cumbersome pack that can be used for school, but also day hikes and traveling. It seems to be well suited for all of this and I was able to check it out at REI and it seemed nice.


----------



## Kassem

Quote: 





clou91 said:


> Been using this Supreme bag since first year uni


 


  ballin, ive got one but its the 28th


----------



## mike28307

Very nice sturdy bag I use it for school and I carry a lot of books and it is very comfy.


----------



## Nod2mybeats

​  ​ I use this for school and get compliments all the time.
 It's canvas and natural leather. Very well made and really sturdy.​


----------



## Aeneas

Based mainly on this thread (and unanimously positive reviews elsewhere) I bought the North Face Surge SE - I was hesitant to buy the SE because although I liked the colours scheme,  I thought PU leather would be very shiny and possibly less durable. That's not the case.
   
  With the compression straps, it becomes quite slim for a large pack, and it's great for everyday use, even if you won't need all of the space every single day (great for shopping though - you can get several big bottles in there and on your shoulders they're hardly noticeable).
   
  Another thing that might not always be pointed out, is that the waist straps can be stowed away.


----------



## HeadphoneOutput

Quote: 





nod2mybeats said:


> ​  ​ I use this for school and get compliments all the time.
> It's canvas and natural leather. Very well made and really sturdy.​


 

 Simple, yet nice


----------



## a:xus

I use this backpack for my daily commute. Laptop poctket, many details in the styling. Rubber/plastic at the bottom for water resistance and more of a sturdy feel to the pack. Really stylish and works perfactly + toerates abuse. I strongly suggest adidas originals if you need something mere streetwear oriented that stil is extremely high quality. Actually need something bigger but can't part with it right now


----------



## justie

hows the bag? can u store a laptop and headphones in them? XD
   
  edit: looking for a backpack that can fit my 15.6" laptop, a few books as well as my full size cans. Any suggestions?


----------



## Szadzik

Got two nice backpacks:
   
  Targus Corporate Traveller and Thule Crossover 20L. Cannot add photos directly, so here are the links.
   
http://justaphotographer.co.uk/Photos/TCT.jpg
   
http://justaphotographer.co.uk/Photos/TCBP.jpg


----------



## justie

are they able to fit my full sized cans though? i own a FA-002w which i think is around the same size as the HD650


----------



## a:xus

Most backpacks nowadays come with storage for laptops. Fitting a pair of full sized cans in a regular laptop is no issue either. I have carried food, school supplies, laptop cans with me, no problem. If you insist on putting your cans in a mega carrying case within the backpact (beyerdynamics case for instance. Then you might run into lack of room.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





justie said:


> are they able to fit my full sized cans though? i own a FA-002w which i think is around the same size as the HD650


 


  I bought both backpacks with carrying my T5ps in them in mind, along with a laptop and some other stuff. One is 22cm deep and it is big enough to carry loads of stuff - enough to make you think it is too much ad you cannot carry it around airports for too long. The other is 17cm deep and will fit my laptop, ful-size cans and some extra stuff you would normally put in your backpack when you spend over 24 hours travelling.


----------



## justie

cool, thanks for the info guys


----------



## tranz12

Toshiba Gaming Backpack here..Took a while to find a laptop backpack that could fit a 19" laptop..


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





tranz12 said:


> Toshiba Gaming Backpack here..Took a while to find a laptop backpack that could fit a 19" laptop..


 


  I know your pain. I used to own an HDX Dragon laptop that was 20.1" .


----------



## epyon

Ive been going mad trying to find this bag in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  Quote: 





mike28307 said:


> Very nice sturdy bag I use it for school and I carry a lot of books and it is very comfy.


----------



## woof37

There's a guy on eBay selling new ones and yours as well. Just set a search for them and you'll get it. Or you could contact him and see if he'll sell one in advance.



epyon said:


> Ive been going mad trying to find this bag in the US


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Just received this bag.  The bag strap is fixed so if you put something heavy like a dap, dac, and amp it won't slid down or detach itself.  My mock up rig(ipod, E11, and E7) is 4.4" x 1.5" x 2.4".  Really good sling bag if you want to walk around town while still getting desktop quality music
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  





   
   
   
  The bag itself is small but you can put a lot of small items but can't fit my 12.5" Lenovo lappy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(12" x 8.5" x 0.8 external dimension). Good thing I have my Epic 4g if I need to surf the net


----------



## Questhate

I love Gregory backpacks! 
   
  These are the ones that I rock: 
   

  Palisade 80 - for trips into the backcountry.
   

  Z30 - for day hikes
   

  Z22 - for biking, or just a general daypack


----------



## AllanB80

Has anyone tried the Ebags.com Weekend Convertible? I've had my eye one this for some time, but I have a hard time deciding because I can't go into a physical store and look at it.
   
  For now I'm using a SwissGear Product, but I'm usually carrying a lot more than my laptop (a change of clothes if I work too late and need to stay the night in the city), so it gets heavy. The SwissGear I have doesn't have support straps on the waist and chest so it's hard on my back.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





allanb80 said:


> Has anyone tried the Ebags.com Weekend Convertible? I've had my eye one this for some time, but I have a hard time deciding because I can't go into a physical store and look at it.
> 
> For now I'm using a SwissGear Product, but I'm usually carrying a lot more than my laptop (a change of clothes if I work too late and need to stay the night in the city), so it gets heavy. The SwissGear I have doesn't have support straps on the waist and chest so it's hard on my back.


 


   
  I have another version of this backpack and find it extremely for -37 days' trips. Build quality is superb and it has lots of pockets. Very nice. It is a pity ebags closed their business in the UK.


----------



## Rishin

I wish I was back in highschool so I could use a backpack... or that I had use for one in daily life. These are awesome.


----------



## onebro

Jansport, Troop london, Chrome.
   
  I am using a Troop london  they don`t have my model but it is almost like this
   
http://www.trooplondon.com/epages/es114527.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es114527_es122149120482/Products/TRP0256/SubProducts/trp0256-0001
   
   
  Side pocket is awesome it can fit 1 letre thermos flask. Metal buckles are a plus the webbing used to slip but I modified it and for the price it is the best bag I ever used.


----------



## Mr Do

I use a Velo Transit edge 30 bike messenger backpack handmade in Seatle Washington. I bike through Philly alot and wanted something practically waterproof and bomb proof.

https://www.velotransit.com/Waterproof-Messenger-Backpack-Edge-p/vlbped30m.htm


----------



## bcpk

Ordered a Large Flight Bag from Scaramanga in Scotland. Should get it soon  Will be my first leather bag, hoping it lasts a while.
   

   
   
  It's just one big compartment on the inside, so I'll have to make up some kind of felt divisive lining for my laptop and books etc.
   
  http://www.scaramangashop.co.uk/fashion/leather-bags/for-him/leather-travel-bags/large-vintage-airline-flight-bag/prod_774.html


----------



## Mr Do

Why not get a sleeve for your laptop and just throw your books in the large compartment.. Use the outside pockets for smaller items. No lining nesecary.


----------



## pigmode

I'm unconvinced messenger bags have the long term ergonomics I want. May have to try one out, but this Mission backback looks good--too bad its not one size smaller. Theres also the Bailey. I'll use it occasionally on a commuter bike being put together, so shallow depth and stable pack retention is good. 
   
  https://www.baileyworks.com/professional/citi-pack/options/
   
  http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I have the Mission Workshop Sanction. It's not terribly large, but since I don't carry too much stuff with me on a daily basis, it's not a problem.


----------



## pigmode

^ Yea its similar in size to the Citi Pack, but looks like the Sanction *might* load out a little flatter.


----------



## wavid

i use the 5.11 24 hour pack and its a great pack but a bit heavy for everyday use..im looking for a similar pack if anyone knows of one.


----------



## PleasantNoise

finally got myself a decent backpack in the form of a Macpac Thinktank
 http://www.macpac.co.nz/packs/packs-day-packs/think-tank-aztech.html

 Edit (fixed link, also got a pack for cycling:

 Macpac Wharfedale:
 http://www.macpac.co.nz/packs/packs-day-packs/wharfedale-pack.html

 I tried various camelbaks, but they didn't feel nearly as solid as the macpac did. so I went with it.


----------



## rjsaenz

This is my Favorite backpack Outdoor Products Power Daypack 2.0
  Well padded laptop section. Lots of pockets for gadgets, sturdy. The back is well padded.
   
http://www.rakuten.com/prod/outdoor-products-power-pack-4225op008-carrying-case-for-17-notebook/222809794.html?listingId=268412646
   
  I have also modded one into a stereo backpack
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/470735/super-backpack/15


----------



## saowin111

on the way
   
http://leaf.arcteryx.com/Product.aspx?EN/Mens/Load_Carriage_Equipment/Khard-30#


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Can't find a bag that is small enough to pack my small things but won't look like a woman's bag/purse so I bought this hydration bag and took out the fluid pouch.
   
  Nishiki Warwick 100oz.
   
   

  I like the padded waist strap with pockets
   

  Labeled compartments. Was able to put my small knife, small led flashlight,two large
  Oakley hard cases, point and shoot camera, and 3 earphones while the back can fit
  an ipad if you remove the hydration pouch(and the back compartment is well padded).   Nice
   

  the 100oz. fluid/hydration pouch pouch


----------



## pigmode

I'll be picking up an Osprey hydration pack for that same purpose.


----------



## Stitch

I've got an osprey talon 24. It's a great pack. Mostly use it as daypack. The coming weekend I'll be using it for an overnight hike in the Belgian aredennes. I never expected it to fit the stuff I'm gonna take but it actually does , Well that is if the forecast changes. Current load is with just a thin flimsy tarp(foil actually comes closer) for good weather.

The reviews weren't lying, it's just gobbles gear, it fits a lot for a pack this size. My old 25 litre couldn't nearly hold as much.


----------



## pigmode

^ What are your thoughts on the suspension system?


----------



## Stitch

The Talon series is the lightest of all Osprey series and it shows in the suspension, among others. It's a bit minimalistic though still very comfortable. It miraculously held eveything i needed for a lightweight overnighter, i kept being amazed over and over....
  Including 3 liters of water i packed a total of 8.5-9Kg and i have had zero issues. It was comfortable, light, easy to use and showed no stress issues. I noticed that i pulled the shoulder straps pretty tight for better comfort unlike other, stiffer, packs where i left some space between the back of my shoulders and the straps. This however made me have to loosen the shoulderstraps and hipbelt adjusters when taking of the pack and redo the adjustments when continuing, though this was no issue for me as it's fast and easy. The talon hugged my body more and most of the time i didnt notice the pack at all.  This is probably beacuse the suspension is stretchy and that also explains why it needs a tigther adjustment; to avoid the pack to wobble left and right. 
  All in all a great pack and If you want a lightweight pack i can highly recommend it. A step up in suspension would be the Atmos i think. Stiffer/heavier pack but sturdier suspension and pack as a whole.
   
  Though for an overnighter 24liters is very minimal and chances are i'm getting a larger pack for that


----------



## Ankaret

Recommendations on a nice backpack that's in the vein of something like these, but isn't these:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Herschel-Supply-Co-City-Grey/dp/B00B2ED2QW/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1396684975&sr=8-16&keywords=Herschel
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Herschel-Supply-Co-Little-America/dp/B0077BZ6GI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396685028&sr=8-2&keywords=Herschel
  
 ??


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I have this. The Mission Workshop Sanction and love it.
  
 http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


----------



## GasMaskMan

j.pocalypse said:


> I have this. The Mission Workshop Sanction and love it.
> 
> http://missionworkshop.com/products/bags/backpacks/rucksack/sanction.php


 
 Love their design, wish I could afford the Arkiv R2


----------



## moedawg140

I have various Camelbak bags, and love the brand, but I most adore my Kelty Redwing 50 bag in Indigo.  I can carry all of my wrestling and Jazzercise gear in the bag, use it as an overhead compartment, and has hydration tube cutouts as well, so I always use the 100 oz Camelbak bladder with the Antidote Insulated Tube Director.  Awesome, all in one bag!


----------



## Blisse

I saw the Missionworkshop Vandal a couple weeks ago in store, it's a 64L pack, and it's MASSIVE

still rocking my Northface Surge v1 from 3 years ago, i think i read the recommendations here before i bought XD


----------



## StrangeDazed

Just received http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SXMRO4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 two weeks ago and LOVE it.  The zippers are a bit stiff, but great amount of room, very comfy, so many pockets and well built.  I'm glad I bought it when I did because the price is $20 more than when I purchased it, although I'd still spent $80+ on the backpack.  Highly recommend


----------



## Blisse

The thing I don't like about all the new Swissgear bags (last 3-4 years) is that they have all those unsightly large zippers. :s


----------



## PaperMacWriter

Got an Osprey Stratos 36 in Solar Flare orange about a month ago, and I love this thing. Feels tough and ready for adventure. Suspension system certainly takes some getting used to, but living in such a hot environment it's a killer feature. I use it as my everyday bag. The bright orange color and outdoors-y look of it certainly attract attention, but I personally like the style of it. Plus Osprey's warranty gives me a lot of piece of mind. Only flaw I've found so far is that it doesn't like standing upright... working on a little hack to fix this. Otherwise, I'm totally enamored by this bag.
  
 I can try to get pictures of it (my camera is film, so it'll be a little while), and I'd love to answer any questions y'all might have!
 -M


----------

